# [GAME] Ask the next temper a question!



## migles (Mar 22, 2015)

not sure if there is already a thead on the 586 eof pages... (damn..)
but here i am, creating yet another eof thread!

ok, so as tittle says you ask a question (about anything) for next person to answer
you need to reply to previous question and make a new one for next user!

and i will start with my example:


404usernotfound said:


> 404 question not found


user above me, thats not a question! please make a question next time!

my question:

why am I not EOF moderator or supervisor???


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 22, 2015)

Because 3+3= 6.

I have a big dick?


----------



## Veho (Mar 22, 2015)

No. 

I have a dig bick?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 22, 2015)

No. 

I have a twig lick?


----------



## migles (Mar 22, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> No.
> 
> I have a twig lick?


 
i have no idea what is that.

why did my gf leaved me?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 22, 2015)

migles said:


> i have no idea what is that.
> 
> why did my gf leaved me?


Because you're cheating on her with Zelda

Why'd you go and do that??


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 22, 2015)

Because migles is jealous of Link sniffing her ass up :/

Why are triangles green?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 22, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Because migles is jealous of Link sniffing her ass up :/
> 
> Why are triangles green?


 
Not all triangles are green, but all green is triangles

Why are you secretly white Obama?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 22, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Not all triangles are green, but all green is triangles
> 
> Why are you secretly white Obama?


 
Because I love you  
what is 3*3/2(6)+42/11 ?


----------



## Veho (Mar 22, 2015)

30.8181818182 

What do you get when you multiply six by nine?


----------



## migles (Mar 22, 2015)

Veho said:


> 30.8181818182
> 
> What do you get when you multiply six by nine?


 
that position doesn't make babies, can't multiply!

why doesn't youtube broadcast normal TV channels?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 22, 2015)

Veho said:


> 30.8181818182
> 
> What do you get when you multiply six by nine?


 
6(9), which is almost 69. Unfortunately, by simplifying, you actually get 54 

How did you get to be Global Moderator?

Edit: For the second time, DAMN YOU MIGLES XD


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 22, 2015)

migles said:


> that position doesn't make babies, can't multiply!
> 
> why doesn't youtube broadcast normal TV channels?


 
It does, you just have to pay for them

Why do you ask?


----------



## migles (Mar 22, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> It does, you just have to pay for them
> 
> Why do you ask?


 
because i was lacking of creativity for make a question

what are you thoughts about a console with 2 screens with only one being touch? wouldn't you preefer a bigger 1 screen?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 22, 2015)

migles said:


> because i was lacking of creativity for make a question
> 
> what are you thoughts about a console with 2 screens with only one being touch? wouldn't you preefer a bigger 1 screen?


 
Heck no, I don't want Nintendo to make a tablet unless they start with a phone first. It has to go NintendPhone, THEN NinTablet.

I take it you didn't like the 2DS?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 22, 2015)

You never asked a question, mate, so I'll do it for you.
How would you react if Nintendo ceased to exist?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 22, 2015)

Techie8 said:


> You never asked a question, mate, so I'll do it for you.
> How would you react if Nintendo ceased to exist?


 
*I did it, just wasn't phrased well*

It would suck. At the very least I would hope that they would keep producing games, because the games they produce really are quality. I also hope they don't leave the console business, because I don't need a NeXtBox or PlayStation X, I can settle for a slightly under-powered Nintendo machine

How would you feel if the NeXtBox ran a modified, locked-down version of Windows 10?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> *I did it, just wasn't phrased well*
> 
> It would suck. At the very least I would hope that they would keep producing games, because the games they produce really are quality. I also hope they don't leave the console business, because I don't need a NeXtBox or PlayStation X, I can settle for a slightly under-powered Nintendo machine
> 
> How would you feel if the NeXtBox ran a modified, locked-down version of Windows 10?


That would suck. I mean, Windows 10 is supposed to be better and everything, but if the Surface has shown us anything, compatibility obviously isn't a priority.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 23, 2015)

Why is everyone in 3ds scene is so salty?


----------



## gudenau (Mar 23, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Why is everyone in 3ds scene is so salty?


 
I'm not. :-P

Do you like waffles?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 23, 2015)

gudenaurock said:


> I'm not. :-P
> 
> Do you like waffles?


 
Yes, especially belgian waffles.

Why do your username looks like "Guano de Rock"?


----------



## gudenau (Mar 23, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Yes, especially belgian waffles.
> 
> Why do your username looks like "Guano de Rock"?


 
Because gudenau was taken on youtube and it is german.

What is the air speed velocity of an unlaiden swallow?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 23, 2015)

gudenaurock said:


> Because gudenau was taken on youtube and it is german.
> 
> What is the air speed velocity of an unlaiden swallow?


 
It's a simple matter of weight ratios.

Why am I Toon Link? I'm Toon Link since a very long time.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2015)

You have created an unquenchable and extremely popular following and if you changed your name GbaTemp would go into mass hysteria.

Why do I have an obsession with pixel art?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 23, 2015)

I do because I'm a huge fan of rom hacking and tiling/spriting. I really like 16/32/64 pixels limitation

Why don't you post elsewhere than the banned thread?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 23, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I do because I'm a huge fan of rom hacking and tiling/spriting. I really like 16/32/64 pixels limitation
> 
> Why don't you post elsewhere than the banned thread?


Gateway hype thread bro...

Why don't you produce ROM loaders for me for fre3?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 23, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Gateway hype thread bro...
> 
> Why don't you produce ROM loaders for me for fre3?


 
Because he's not a 1337 haxxor c:

Why does your avatar look like it's saying "Ahhhhhh I see what you did there!!"?


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Mar 23, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Because he's not a 1337 haxxor c:
> 
> Why does your avatar look like it's saying "Ahhhhhh I see what you did there!!"?


Do you ever walk around your house naked when nobodys home?


----------



## Flame (Mar 23, 2015)

@2hacks

But that would mean I stop being a gateway fanboy... Which is... NEVER!



MTCard user have a empty spot in they heart right now... Am I right?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 23, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Do you ever walk around your house naked when nobodys home?


 
Wouldn't you like to know? 

How do you already have over 1,000 posts? (I'm asking because you joined AFTER me!)


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2015)

I don't.

What flashcart do you prefer for the GBA, excluding an M3 Perfect?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 23, 2015)

Techie8 said:


> I don't.
> 
> What flashcart do you prefer for the GBA, excluding an M3 Perfect?


The horrible Chinese clone I have


TotalInsanity4 said:


> Wouldn't you like to know?
> 
> How do you already have over 1,000 posts? (I'm asking because you joined AFTER me!)


Hi. I wouldn't know.... 



Flame said:


> @2hacks
> 
> But that would mean I stop being a gateway fanboy... Which is... NEVER!
> 
> ...



MT users also have an empty slot in their new 3ds consoles 




Why is your signature your signature?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2015)

Because it used to be slightly topical.

Why did 2Hack ignore my question?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 23, 2015)

I didn't

Why did you ignore that I didn't ignore your question


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2015)

Because I guess your reply to me didn't show up for some reason

Why did that happen?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 23, 2015)

Techie8 said:


> Because I guess your reply to me didn't show up for some reason
> 
> Why did that happen?


 
Because the internet, maaaaaan

What is your favorite type of chocolate?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2015)

White.
Don't make a racist joke about that.

What is your favorite ramen noodle flavor?


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Mar 23, 2015)

Beef.


How do people who joined a little before have more posts? 2Hack
i thought  i was a pro spammer


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 23, 2015)

Techie8 said:


> White.
> Don't make a racist joke about that.
> 
> What is your favorite ramen noodle flavor?


 
The cheap kind.

What's YOURS?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 23, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Beef.
> 
> 
> How do people who joined a little before have more posts? 2Hack
> i thought i was a pro spammer


 
I don't have said problem...

I repeat, how do you? XD


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2015)

Chicken. 

Where can I get an M3 Perfect in 2015?


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Mar 23, 2015)

Techie8 said:


> Chicken.
> 
> Where can I get an M3 Perfect in 2015?


Kim Jong Uns house. 

Are pancakes superier to waffles?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 23, 2015)

No. 

Why do you guys keep me from studying?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2015)

We're your "study buddies."

What are you studying for?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 23, 2015)

Have a term paper to work on... Politics and Globalization 

Why, always, bad things have to happen?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 23, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Have a term paper to work on... Politics and Globalization
> 
> Why, always, bad things have to happen?


 
Because bad things follow me around

Why haven't you closed this tab yet?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 23, 2015)

Tapatalk sends alerts to my phone. 

Why don't we shut down gbatemp for a few hours so I can study?


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 23, 2015)

Because you're destined to fail.

How do you answer questions?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2015)

With answers.

Why is everything being irritating?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 23, 2015)

acause everything sucks.

What is your favorite tiled image you made?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 23, 2015)

ComeTurismO has one 

What was your favorite ever thread on the temp?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 23, 2015)

The nintendont thread and the wiiu hacking thread

What is your favorite drink?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 23, 2015)

you know it's pepsi

What is your favorite food?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 23, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> The nintendont thread and the wiiu hacking thread
> 
> What is your favorite drink?


 
Lemonade

How proficient are you with photoshop?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 23, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Lemonade
> 
> How proficient are you with photoshop?


MSpaint out of 10

when will you actually answer my question?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> acause everything sucks.
> 
> What is your favorite tiled image you made?


I'd have to say :bridge: on my dA.

I don't use photoshop, I use flash for non-pixel stuff.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 23, 2015)

My favorite food is all but aspargus
My photoshop skills are medium, I use photofiltre studio X.

What is your favorite video game?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2015)

Garry's mod.

Who's your favorite temper?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 23, 2015)

2Hack said:


> MSpaint out of 10
> 
> when will you actually answer my question?


 
Neveeeeer

Why do you want it answered?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Neveeeeer
> 
> Why do you want it answered?


When will you answer my question?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 23, 2015)

Techie8 said:


> Garry's mod.
> 
> Who's your favorite temper?


My favorite temper is Rydian, but seems inactive now


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 23, 2015)

Techie8 said:


> When will you answer my question?


 
Neveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer

Why would you expect me to answer questions?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 23, 2015)

Techie8 said:


> When will you answer my question?


Which one?


TotalInsanity4 said:


> Neveeeeer
> 
> Why do you want it answered?


I want reasons to not work on my paper.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2015)

Why is this so out of order?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 23, 2015)

because
why do I love you?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 23, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> because
> why do I love you?


you don't. You didn't use my profile pics I provided in the other thread 

When will I stop commenting and get to work?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 23, 2015)

Because I'm beautiful

Why is my username a commonly used pun?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 23, 2015)

2Hack said:


> you don't. You didn't use my profile pics I provided in the other thread
> 
> When will I stop commenting and get to work?


 
Now. Shut your phone off and get to work


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2015)

Because it applies to a lot of things that you involve yourself in.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2015)

Why did I double post?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 23, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Now. Shut your phone off and get to work


I did that, but now I'm on the PC :/ now what?


TotalInsanity4 said:


> Because I'm beautiful
> 
> Why is my username a commonly used pun?


because it is an insanely awesome username. Totally. four times more than FatalError

What are 4 good examples of Total Insanity?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 23, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I did that, but now I'm on the PC :/ now what?


 
Close the tab?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 23, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Close the tab?


Now I'm on mobile :/


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2015)

Eating with your hands
Toilet paper that is ripper in half
TotalInsanity4
My Life

Why is 2Hack skipping my questions?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 23, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Now I'm on mobile :/


 
Fuggin shut off electricity to your house


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Fuggin shut off electricity to your house


His phone will still be on.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 23, 2015)

Techie8 said:


> Eating with your hands
> Toilet paper that is ripper in half
> TotalInsanity4
> My Life
> ...


sorry  He is busy atm.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 23, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Fuggin shut off electricity to your house


did that.

I'm on campus :/ my house is 25 km away


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 23, 2015)

2Hack said:


> did that.
> 
> I'm on campus :/ my house is 25 km away


 
If I see you post again, you'll be in major trouble 

Why don't you get to working on that paper of yours? (Don't respond. Just do)


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 23, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> If I see you post again, you'll be in major trouble
> 
> Why don't you get to working on that paper of yours? (Don't respond. Just do)


OK.....bye


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 23, 2015)

2Hack said:


> you don't. You didn't use my profile pics I provided in the other thread


 
LOVE ITTTTTTTT  I HAVEN'T NOTICED AND THANK YOUUUU <3 <3 <3 

What's 8*4/9.3?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 23, 2015)

3.44
Whats 10*3.44-30% ?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 24, 2015)

24.08

Why is this math class now?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 24, 2015)

Techie8 said:


> 24.08
> 
> Why is this math class now?


Because he probably needs to get his math homework done and wants the 'Temp to help him.

Wouldn't you?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 24, 2015)

i dont have math this semster

3.5*20-50%?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 24, 2015)

35.

Stop with the maths?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 24, 2015)

Either 69.5 or 35 depending on what you meant

So yeah, why the math class?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 24, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Either 69.5 or 35 depending on what you meant
> 
> So yeah, why the math class?


 
I'm not really sure, however, 

What is a perpendicular line?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 24, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I'm not really sure, however,
> 
> What is a perpendicular line?


 
A line that intersects 90* of another line.

Why am I compulsively answering these?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 24, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> A line that intersects 90* of another line.
> 
> Why am I compulsively answering these?


 
I am testing your math skills.

Are there like terms in this equation? If so, explain and stand them out. 

3m+2y=4x+3m


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

The answer is for me to get back to work

Why don't we discuss the pros and con's of humanitarian intervention, and how to prevent it from being exploited? 

Inb4 stability updates


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 24, 2015)

I don't know.
What's wrong with VinsCool's signature?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> The answer is for me to get back to work
> 
> Why don't we discuss the pros and con's of humanitarian intervention, and how to prevent it from being exploited?
> 
> Inb4 stability updates


 
^^Banned from VinsThread (not really, but get back to work)


ComeTurismO said:


> I am testing your math skills.
> 
> Are there like terms in this equation? If so, explain and stand them out.
> 
> *3m*+2y=4x+*3m*


 
They're bolded, and derp that was easy XD

Why are you throwing basic algebra at me?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> ^^Banned from VinsThread (not really, but get back to work)
> 
> 
> They're bolded, and derp that was easy XD
> ...


Not if I ban you first


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 24, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> ^^Banned from VinsThread (not really, but get back to work)
> 
> 
> They're bolded, and derp that was easy XD
> ...


I am not sure.

What's 3(5+2)*(34-5) ?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 24, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I am not sure.
> 
> What's 3(5+2)*(34-5) ?


 
Mental math  Just kidding (but not really), 609

How do you feel about maple syrup??


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 24, 2015)

I like it because I'm as close to Canada as an American can get.

How do you feel about pizza?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 24, 2015)

I hate it.
If TotalInsanity4 has 6 apples and VinsCool stole 4, how much do you have left?


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 24, 2015)

It's magnificent! 

How much is 2*2+2?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 24, 2015)

6.

Why are you throwing first grade math at me?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 24, 2015)

bcoz he luv u

If Jeremy and Beremy stole $3506 from the bank that had $5000, how much money does Jeremy get if he divides the money stolen?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> bcoz he luv u
> 
> If Jeremy and Beremy stole $3506 from the bank that had $5000, how much money does Jeremy get if he divides the money stolen?


How much are they splitting it?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 24, 2015)

$746

Math isn't fun anymore.
What's your opinion on my opinion?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> How much are they splitting it?


 
by 2


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 24, 2015)

Techie8 said:


> $746
> 
> Math isn't fun anymore.
> What's your opinion on my opinion?


 
idk
if kajoogile stole pizza from his son in law, how much girlfriends does he have now?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> by 2


No.. Like ratio
Obv there is two ppl


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 24, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I hate it.
> If TotalInsanity4 has 6 apples and VinsCool stole 4, how much do you have left?


 
I would have 6, VinsCool would have 4, who knows how many other people would have. You never said he stole them from me


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 24, 2015)

None because he's gay.

Why am I so booooored


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 24, 2015)

Techie8 said:


> $746
> 
> Math isn't fun anymore.
> What's your opinion on my opinion?


 
I agree, too much of my life is spent on math anyway


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 24, 2015)

If Kabarzi De Suza sold his son, how many girlfriend's will he steal?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 24, 2015)

All of them because he's too damn sexy

Why as math so fun now


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 24, 2015)

because I love you

If there was Jason and Mark in the sauna, and a girl named Mia, why did she leave? Is it because:
a) she does not feel comfortable
b) she feels that Jason and Mark need to have some "alone time"
c) she just had to leave


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 24, 2015)

It's a trick question, It's because she has horrible taste in men.

Are animations with messy outlines bad


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 24, 2015)

I find them cool, if done right

Can I see an example of what you're talking about?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 24, 2015)

ok.
~~~~~~~~~~~~  :vulpes: ~~~~~~~~~~
how are you?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 24, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> ok.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~  :vulpes: ~~~~~~~~~~
> how are you?


 
I'm sure he's fine. That doesn't answer my question though?

Techie8, will you answer it properly? XD


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 24, 2015)

Never mind, I trashed it

Why do I not go to sleep


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 24, 2015)

Techie8 said:


> Never mind, I trashed it
> 
> Why do I not go to sleep


 
Good question


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

Why did I have drink in front of me? Should I drink it?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Why did I have drink in front of me? Should I drink it?


 
Depends on what it is and who gave it to you

Why is my History not done?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

Because nobody did it?

Should I drink?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Because nobody did it?
> 
> Should I drink?


 
Screw you and your logic

Again I ask, what is it and who gave it to you?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Screw you and your logic
> 
> Again I ask, what is it and who gave it to you?


 
Sangria, I bought it after work.

What did you smoke for have those eyes?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Sangria, I bought it after work.
> 
> What did you smoke for have those eyes?


 
Oh, hey, I just Bing-ed that and it looks pretty decent, go on and drink it, just not a lot of it, that looks like it could be potent in large doses

Actually, nothing. Funny story, I actually created that logo with a drawing I made in 8th grade, and I kind of sort of based my online personality off of that. Look at where it's gotten me now XD

Why did you choose Toon Link as your avatar?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Oh, hey, I just Bing-ed that and it looks pretty decent, go on and drink it, just not a lot of it, that looks like it could be potent in large doses
> 
> Actually, nothing. Funny story, I actually created that logo with a drawing I made in 8th grade, and I kind of sort of based my online personality off of that. Look at where it's gotten me now XD
> 
> Why did you choose Toon Link as your avatar?


 
I always drink sangria in big quantity, not bad at all.

Toon Link is favorite LOZ character! 

Why your name is TotalInasnity4?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I always drink sangria in big quantity, not bad at all.
> 
> Toon Link is favorite LOZ character!
> 
> Why your name is TotalInasnity4?


 
Various things I have "wrong" with me, such as mild OCD and anxiety/depression. I decided that I would accept them and turn them into something positive instead of getting caught up in them. The "4" is because my birthday is on the 4th of July ('Murican Appreciation Day xD) and simply "TotalInsanity" was taken on YouTube at the time, so I threw the digit in. Now the name itself has become iconic to me, so I kept it

Why'd you choose "VinsCool"? (I can guess, but I'd rather hear it from you)


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Various things I have "wrong" with me, such as mild OCD and anxiety/depression. I decided that I would accept them and turn them into something positive instead of getting caught up in them. The "4" is because my birthday is on the 4th of July ('Murican Appreciation Day xD) and simply "TotalInsanity" was taken on YouTube at the time, so I threw the digit in. Now the name itself has become iconic to me, so I kept it
> 
> Why'd you choose "VinsCool"? (I can guess, but I'd rather hear it from you)


 
From my name, Vinny. My oldest nickname was Vinnycool, But around 2009 I changed it to VinsCool, since many games had 8 characters limitation 

What do you think about pokemon?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 24, 2015)

I fucking love it. It's a decent series on a steady climb upwards.

What do you think about when you look at the night sky?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

I think about infinity of the universe. Where dreams met with reality. It is such an apaising feeling. I think about life, about future, about past, about present.
It is so unreal.

Why is your username techies8?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 24, 2015)

Because he was a member of a tech club and teachers tended to call him with his group as "techies".

Why is 4x-2x=2y+1y?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Because he was a member of a tech club and teachers tended to call him with his group as "techies".
> 
> Why is 4x-2x=2y+1y?


Because 2x=3y

Why can't I sleep?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Because 2x=3y
> 
> Why can't I sleep?


 
You can't because I decided you can't

Why am I drunk?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> You can't because I decided you can't
> 
> Why am I drunk?


Because you took a drug known as Alcohol. This drug can cause liver failure, impaired thinking, and vinsCooling. 
Please do not drive, or operate any potentially dangerous machinery while under the effects of this drug. 

Bruh, what happened to sammet? Is he one of those users that only participated during the first hype wave, and left despite owning a n3ds?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Because you took a drug known as Alcohol. This drug can cause liver failure, impaired thinking, and vinsCooling.
> Please do not drive, or operate any potentially dangerous machinery while under the effects of this drug.
> 
> Bruh, what happened to sammet? Is he one of those users that only participated during the first hype wave, and left despite owning a n3ds?


 
He was banned, came back twice through dupe accounts, and been banned again.

Why am I tired?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> He was banned, came back twice through dupe accounts, and been banned again.
> 
> Why am I tired?





Spoiler



Low doses of alcohol (one 360.0 ml (13 imp fl oz; 12 US fl oz) beer) are sleep-promoting by increasing total sleep time and reducing awakenings during the night. The sleep-promoting benefits of alcohol dissipate at moderate and higher doses of alcohol (two 12 oz. beers and three 12 oz. beers, respectively).[3] Previous experience with alcohol also determines whether or not alcohol is a "sleep promoter" or "sleep disrupter." Under free-choice conditions, in which subjects chose between drinking alcohol or water, inexperienced drinkers were sedated while experienced drinkers were stimulated following alcohol consumption.[4]In insomniacs, moderate doses of alcohol improve sleep maintenance.[5]


 source: http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethanol_use_and_sleep

Why was he banned? Where was he banned? 

Who is this sammet that we can't seem to pin down and figure out? :o


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
we will never know 

Why is this video so funny?


```
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152911504384602
```


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> we will never know
> 
> Why is this video so funny?
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Comedy is not a science, it's art. Therefore there are no rules and it can be very subjective. What one person finds funny another might cringe at.

One thing worth noting is that when analysing comedy and what is funny, it is almost like it is only visible out of the corner of your eye. As soon as you try and look directly at it and analyse it too much... all of the funniness disappears...

Why do we find things funny? Why does this reaction force us to convulse and make that noise?

I have no idea.

There is no simple answer to why something is funny... Something is funny because it captures a moment, it contains an element of simple truth, it is something that we have always known for eternity and yet are hearing it now out loud for the first time.

I think that our need to feel intelligent comes into play a lot in finding things funny... maybe humour is actually the overwhelming joy at feeling intelligent. Somebody tries to put on their shoes standing up and falls over in the process. They look foolish, we therefore feel intelligent as we are not the one falling over trying to put on shoes.

We laugh.

Someone makes a clever joke and only a few people get it. If we get the joke we recognise the person as being clever and feel clever ourselves as we understood the concept.

We laugh.

So is humour partly to do with self congratualtion at being intelligent?

Comedy is full of opposites and contradictions.


Source http://www.thinctanc.co.uk/words/comedy.html

Why isn't your brother taking all the penalties? He did win a world cup, remember?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Admit the video is hillarous though XD I bursted out of laughts at each "catches with his head"

My brother cheated. That's why he won.

Do you find the video funny?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Admit the video is hillarous though XD I bursted out of laughts at each "catches with his head"
> 
> My brother cheated. That's why he won.
> 
> Do you find the video funny?





Spoiler



yes. It was pretty funny



Source: http://www.vinscoolisnotsocoolduringthesummerbecauseitishot.com/2hack/@logghas100+legitposts

Should I have a snack?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

Sure. go for doritos and Pepsi.

Do you like goats?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Sure. go for doritos and Pepsi.
> 
> Do you like goatse?



No. I don't :x 

What if I don't have doritos, and want to avoid caffeine? Should I still have a snack in hopes of sleeping?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> No. I don't :x
> 
> What if I don't have doritos, and want to avoid caffeine? Should I still have a snack in hopes of sleeping?


 
WTF I DIDN'T WROTE GOATSE!!! A GOAT' DO YOU KNOW WHAT A GOAT IS?

Go for what you find in your fridge 

Do you have to get up early?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> WTF I DIDN'T WROTE GOATSE!!! A GOAT' DO YOU KNOW WHAT A GOAT IS?
> 
> Go for what you find in your fridge
> 
> Do you have to get up early?


Yes. Aiming to get up in 3 hours.  

Do you get to sleep in at least?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> WTF I DIDN'T WROTE GOAT!!! A GOATSE DO YOU KNOW WHAT A GOATSE IS?
> 
> Go for what you find in your fridge
> 
> Do you have to get up early?



Yes. Aiming to get up in 3 hours.  

Do you get to sleep in at least?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Yes. Aiming to get up in 3 hours.
> 
> Do you get to sleep in at least?


 
Not yet, I don't work tomorow so I can stay up longer.

Do you want to sleep?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Not yet, I don't work tomorow so I can stay up longer.
> 
> Do you want to sleep?


Yes. Ofc I wanna sleep. But I can't 

Would weegee help me sleep?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

Maybe, believe in fairies and you will see.

Do you want to skip a school day?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Maybe, believe in fairies and you will see.
> 
> Do you want to skip a school day?


I have no class tomorrow. Just going to study and work on my papers

Do you wanna do my papers for me?


----------



## Veho (Mar 24, 2015)

That would require me to go back to school, so no. 


Ninja'd. 

Yes, let me do your papers for you  *embezzles all you own*   

Do you wanna build a snowman?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

No, I left school at 17 and I currently am learning C, so no thanks for you papers.

Do you want to test my future compiled codes?

Edit: Dammit Veho


----------



## Veho (Mar 24, 2015)

Dammit all of you


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> No, I left school at 17 and I currently am learning C, so no thanks for you papers.
> 
> Do you want to test my future compiled codes?
> 
> Edit: Dammit Veho


Sorry, I'd rather not install spyware. You're already populating the site with clones, I'd expect no less from you =.=

Do you wanna sing me a lullaby to help me accept weegee into me?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

No. Weegee finds people.

Can I try to send you .bat viruses then?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

Weegee.bat looks a little fishy. I'd rather not have it penetrate my computer's defenses. 

Can I install that awesome conduit browser extension?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

Please do, it will install Priceless and Weegee.exe

Do you want to burn your house?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Please do, it will install Priceless and Weegee.exe
> 
> Do you want to burn your house?


I need a house to burn. I sold my soul to the university 

Do you want to donate a house to me that I can burn?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

Sure. my house is worth it, please burn me inside, my life belongs to hell 

do you like potatoes?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

Yes. Everyone likes potatoes. I like to cut em up and deep fry them. I call them VinsFries 

What is your favorite season?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Yes. Everyone likes potatoes. I like to cut em up and deep fry them. I call them VinsFries
> 
> What is your favorite season?


 
Autumn, depressing and rainy.

do you like cheeze?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

I just ate a sandwich with marble cheese. 

Pita bread opened; slice cheese from marble block; arrange them to cover half of the pita bread; fold it closed; microwave for 50 seconds.  been eating it since I was a child ^.^

Why can't I get a free rozm leeder? I need to multirom 4 fre3 and be a L337 Hexagon


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I just ate a sandwich with marble cheese.
> 
> Pita bread opened; slice cheese from marble block; arrange them to cover half of the pita bread; fold it closed; microwave for 50 seconds.  been eating it since I was a child ^.^
> 
> Why can't I get a free rozm leeder? I need to multirom 4 fre3 and be a L337 Hexagon


 
Dammit I'm hungry now 

Buy a sky3ds m8

Why do people have emotions?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Dammit I'm hungry now
> 
> Buy a sky3ds m8
> 
> Why do people have emotions?


We have emotions so that we can experience pleasure, and saltiness. Those who eliminate saltiness would gain the best from this life. All other emotions are side effects. 

Why don't you eat something?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

I do right now, while finishing my last glass of sangria.

Is cats the best companion animals?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

I don't have one, but I think so. They just look like awesome companions to have  I want one soon™

What is a good question?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2015)

A phrase ending with an interrogation mark.

What is a good sarcasm?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 24, 2015)

A good sarcasm is one that listens to what it is told and doesn't fight. 

A phrase ending with an interrogation mark.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 25, 2015)

What is equivalent to y=mx+b, whereas m is 5 and b is 6? What's m? What's b?


----------



## GammaGeorgeX (Mar 25, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> What is equivalent to y=mx+b, whereas m is 5 and b is 6? What's m? What's b?


Because he had no arms or legs.

Osiris?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 25, 2015)

What

So, who's gonna pull the sword out of my torso again?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 25, 2015)

My sword is ready for you 

Why is there spam threads in the EOF? Where is Drink the Bleach when we need him?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 25, 2015)

He's with weegee

Have you accepted weegee as our lord and savior?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 25, 2015)

No, he is for heretics, PRAISE LORD HELIX!!!111!

Do you believe in fairies now?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 25, 2015)

Religion is risky

Why does homework take so long to do?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 25, 2015)

Weegee has enlightened me. 

Did you collect all the faeries in MM3D yet? I heard there is a biiiiig surprise


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 25, 2015)

Usually because you're distracted, like I am! I have so much work to do, but TotalInsanity4,  2Hack, and Vinsy are keeping me behind LOL

what's 2-3?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't play Zalda

Why is that statement contradictory?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 25, 2015)

Because Madness

Why is this so funny?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 25, 2015)

i dont know, i'm laughing since i logged on

what's 2+6/3*2


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 25, 2015)

5.333333333333333

Why are we doing math again?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 25, 2015)

We need to help him finish his homework 

What is 1+1


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 25, 2015)

2Hack said:


> We need to help him finish his homework
> 
> What is 1+1


 
5

What developments caused many people to become even more critical of the [Vietnam] war in 1970 and 1971?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 25, 2015)

2

What is pink in the microwave, and black 2 minutes later?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> 2
> 
> What is pink in the microwave, and black 2 minutes later?


Pink i phone

What is the biggest flaw in allowing military action as a result of humanitarian intervention?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 25, 2015)

Civil war and and famine

Is there any new on how Techies8 is going to do more maths?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 25, 2015)

Nope. 

Why don't we know more things?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 25, 2015)

Because memory limitation

Is there LZK being produced soon so I could use 100% brain capacity?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 25, 2015)

Maybe. I don't know enough because memory limitation. 

Where is ComeTurismO :'(


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 25, 2015)

Viewing his profile page 13 minutes ago.

Where is RevPokemon?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Viewing his profile page 13 minutes ago.
> 
> Where is RevPokemon?


Viewing edge of forum 20mins ago

Where is TotalInsanity4 ?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 25, 2015)

not sure, but I was doing a bit of my business homework  

what is 4/5 +36? 33?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 25, 2015)

36.8

Why math again?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 25, 2015)

im not sure

but what if four apples were stolen by william shakespeare?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 25, 2015)

Stolen of not stolen, That's the question.

Why your eyes are that big? And you left ear?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Stolen of not stolen, That's the question.
> 
> Why your eyes are that big? And you left ear?


 
 

What if William Shakespeare died on a Sunday?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 25, 2015)

It wouldn't be funday.

Why are some people into furries?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 25, 2015)

because they find them attractive. 

Why do you ask us hard questions?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 25, 2015)

Because I like brain fuck challanges.

Why are your papers not done yet?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 25, 2015)

Because I'm not as smart as the rest of you and need to take my time. 

Why do I owe so much money?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 25, 2015)

Because you have sold your sool to SilveonKyubey


Spoiler









 
Why am I nolifing at gbatemp?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 25, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Because I'm not as smart as the rest of you and need to take my time.
> 
> Why do I owe so much money?


 
Oh hey, speaking of, you wanna see mine?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 25, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Oh hey, speaking of, you wanna see mine?


Send it  I have to write my conclusion on my 2½ page one and Ill send it


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 25, 2015)

You haven't seen my RPG project I wrote. 13 pages and still going on!
Not even school related 

Can I read some poems?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 25, 2015)

Please read a poem.

Who is the first female to visit www.google.ca?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 25, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Please read a poem.
> 
> Who is the first female to visit www.google.ca?


 


ComeTurismO said:


> Please read a poem.
> 
> Who is the first female to visit www.google.ca?


 
Ur mom

Cn I have a cookie?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 25, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Send it  I have to write my conclusion on my 2½ page one and Ill send it


 
Check your PM box


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Ur mom
> 
> Cn I have a cookie?


 
Sure, get one yourself

Wazzup, my homies?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Civil war and and famine
> 
> Is there any new on how Techies8 is going to do more maths?


SUP BITCH

Why am I so hyper?
Is it because of all the cough drops I've had?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 25, 2015)

Maybe

You are robotripping bruh?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Maybe
> 
> You are robotripping bruh?


 
FUCK YEEEEEEEES

How's your alcohol level?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 25, 2015)

Maybe

Will the next person answer maybe?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 25, 2015)

Yes, I do.

My alchool level is zero.

how is yours?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 25, 2015)

Bruh

Bruh

I don't drink

What is one of your obsessions


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 25, 2015)

Hex edit everything I found suspicious.

how about yours?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Hex edit everything I found suspicious.
> 
> how about yours?


Modifying things, particularly hardware 

Why did my phone do weird things?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 25, 2015)

Same as previous post, how about yours?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 25, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Modifying things, particularly hardware
> 
> Why did my phone do weird things?


 
weegee has taught it all about the cool and fun things that others seem to call weird. 

As a VinsClone, am I a VinsHack, or 2Cool? :o


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 25, 2015)

2Hack said:


> weegee has taught it all about the cool and fun things that others seem to call weird.
> 
> As a VinsClone, am I a VinsHack, or 2Cool? :o


 
both.

Am I VinsLame?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 25, 2015)

NO.

If Jackson and Daryl got married at 3 A.M, who got married at 6?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 25, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> NO.
> 
> If Jackson and Daryl got married at 3 A.M, who got married at 6?


Daryl and Kate. 

If Daryl and Kate got married at 6:00, who got married at 9:00?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 25, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Daryl and Kate.
> 
> If Daryl and Kate got married at 6:00, who got married at 9:00?


 
Kate and Jerome.

If they got married at 9:00, who got married at 12:00 ?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 25, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Kate and Jerome.
> 
> If they got married at 9:00, who got married at 12:00 ?


 
Kate and Jackson.

If they got married at 12:00, who got married at 15:00?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 25, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Kate and Jackson.
> 
> If they got married at 12:00, who got married at 15:00?


 
Daryl and Kate.

If Kate and Jackson were married at 15:00, who got married at 19:00?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 25, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Daryl and Kate.
> 
> If Kate and Jackson were married at 15:00, who got married at 19:00?


 
Obama and Crack

srsly... we needed to build those love triangles, not remarry hours after already marrying. Cheater! (heh) also, I though we were doing 3 hour intervals? where does 19:00 come from?

if Obama and Crack were married at 19:00 who got married at 22:00?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 25, 2015)

Ah, my 1:00 AM mind is completely weird. 

At 22:00, Lady Macbeth got married with Crack's sister, Shauna.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 25, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Ah, my 1:00 AM mind is completely weird.
> 
> At 22:00, Lady Macbeth got married with Crack's sister, Shauna.


 
at 1:00 Shauna got married with Obama.
 haha I'm tired as hell too 

if Shauna and Obama married at 1;00, who married at 4:00?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 25, 2015)

Crack and Lady Macbeth. 
If crack and lady macbeth were married at 4:00, who married at 7:00 ?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 25, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Crack and Lady Macbeth.
> If crack and lady macbeth were married at 4:00, who married at 7:00 ?


 
Lady MacBeth and your mom

If they were married at 7:00, how are you going to get to school at 8:30?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 25, 2015)

OMG guys that marriage combo was epic! I'm laughing really hard right now


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 27, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Lady MacBeth and your mom
> 
> If they were married at 7:00, how are you going to get to school at 8:30?


Lady MacBeth drops me off to school to attend Katy and Obama's wedding at 10:00. 

If Kate and Obama were married at 10:00, who was married at 13:00?


----------

